# Poodles make the list of 39 top dangerous breeds



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Dangerous Dogs, Ranked By Breed: Pit Bulls, Chows Chows Lead - The Daily Beast

I saw this and thought "POODLES are on the list???" 

If you drill into the stats by breed, however, it's a bit better scenario:

29,939 registered dogs (in the US)
1 child victim
1 adult victim
2 maimings
0 deaths

Thats .003% of poodles registered. Not a bad statistic, really.  And a GREAT photo!


----------



## MyGirlAbby (Oct 15, 2010)

Im curious what the unregistered numbers are on some of these breeds


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

what breeds are left? heh.


----------



## yigcenuren (May 3, 2009)

What I find surprising is that pom's, daxies and Chihuahua's have caused deaths. Surprising but sad, who would have thought?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Given poodles come further down the list than Labradors, Chihuahuas and spaniels, I don't think we have a lot to worry about!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

the small dogs are usually deaths to very young infants and the deaths occur after the attack. 

hmmm they like putting border collie pics in *L* for old english, for collie, for aussie *L*


----------



## Lilith (Sep 29, 2010)

Woah - that's scary stats on the pitbulls. Yikes.

I LOVE the picture of the poodle. Wish I had that when I ordered my custom "Beware - Attack Poodle" sign for my house (new law here says every house with a dog needs a warning sign, but in Portuguese, so I had one custom made... would have loved to put that picture on it!)

I downloaded a few Cesar Milan episodes because a friend told me a recent one focused on a standard poodle named Lilly and another episode also had a standard poodle. In watching these, I had to laugh as they each included several dogs on a single episode. The other dogs, even the little tiny dogs on the show, had serious aggression problems and were biting their owners and/or everyone else and/or attacking other dogs. The 2 standard poodles? One (Lilly) was knocking over the tiny kids in her exuberant play. The other spun in circles because he didn't get to chase cars. That was it. For the episode on Lilly, Cesar even says at one point that training is important because "she could hurt someone one day. Not with her mouth. But knocking someone over, you know."

I think it's the only episode of any dog training I've ever seen that didn't instead warn something like "Any dog can bite and/or kill at any time" or some such thing. Not that poodles can't - it was just funny to me to hear that the worst-case scenario for this standard poodle was that it might knock someone over in her over-joyful play.

(And if that standard poodle had been black, I would have been totally freaking out. Because MY Lili is bound for that show one day if I can't get her to also stop jumping on everyone and playing too rough with the kiddies!)


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow, they sure managed to find a vicious-looking poodle picture. Pull that one out next time some yahoo calls your dog "frou frou." That dog looks darn near satanic. Guess they couldn't find any evil-looking pugs, though - check pic #39.


----------



## MyGirlAbby (Oct 15, 2010)

LEUllman said:


> Wow, they sure managed to find a vicious-looking poodle picture. Pull that one out next time some yahoo calls your dog "frou frou." That dog looks darn near satanic. Guess they couldn't find any evil-looking pugs, though - check pic #39.


Aww..he has a look like, "Cmon, you hurt my feelings to think I could do something mean."

The boxer looks demented. All the beautiful boxers and thats the pic they used?


----------



## curlysmama (Oct 31, 2010)

fjm said:


> Given poodles come further down the list than Labradors, Chihuahuas and spaniels, I don't think we have a lot to worry about!


:amen:


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

The note under the poodle at the bottom

"Very strange case involved prescription drug use possibly affecting dog as well as victim"

This doesn't mean it was dangerous, just a death that was involved with the dog.


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

Ugh, the study they used is one that is totally absurd. It is written by a known anti-pit bull zealot who is known to make up statistics. He used news reports as his data. Not hospital records, not animal control records, newspapers. Who, it has been shown, report more pit bull bites than any other breed. They will ignore a non-pit bull breed bite. ( ASPCA | Pit Bull Bias in the Media ) (ASPCA | Pit Bull Bias in the Media)

Ok, I'll step off my soap box now. I just get irritated when I see that "study" taken as a fact.


----------



## jazzi480 (Sep 19, 2010)

Had a salesman come to the door about a year ago and Jazzi and Ella were barking at him, He asked " Are those the Big Poodles, they're mean?" I responded " Only if they don't like you!" He went away quickly! :aetsch:

When I was a little girl (8yrs) I was Attacked by a cockapoo, he was a neighbor dog.I felt sorry for him, always chained in back yard, tried to pet him and he attacked! We had two minis at home, didn't even occur to me that the dog wouldn't like attention! He tore my hands up and nipped my neck. To this day I have a healthy respect for any dog not my own! You just never know!


----------

